# mullet fishing in pensacola area.



## cescofishes (Jul 10, 2009)

What are the best spots to catch mullet with a cast net in pensacola area. Were is a good place to buy cast nets that are made to last.


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

I am not a real mullet fisherman but I can tell you about a man that will sell you a top quality handmade net and give you some tips on good spots too. His name is Hammy and he runs Hamilton Cast Nets i lost his business card so I dont have his number but im sure if you ask around you'll find someone with his number.


----------



## BloodyWaters (Nov 22, 2008)

well if your eating the mullet from our inland bayou's,according to recent studies.

you dont have to worry about the life of your cast net.

man! im gonna catch hell on this one.:doh


----------



## otto (Dec 3, 2007)

I wouldn't eat them all the time but occasionally isn't going to kill you. The PCB level around here is quite high though due to the terrible management techniques in Escambia county. To be honest it's not just the bayous either...


----------

